# RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM



## abtekk (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, sorry to create another thread. You may have noticed if you read my other threads about getting X working on my PowerPC eMac with FreeBSD 9. Anyway, I managed to get rid of all the other errors I had, but this one remains:


```
(EE) RADEON(0): {dri} RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
```

I believe the card in my eMac is the Radeon 7500...
Here's my Xorg.conf file:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen         "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "i2c"
	Load  "bitmap"
	Load  "ddc"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "int10"
	Load  "vbe"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	DisplaySize  320 240
	HorizSync    71.0-73.0
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	ModelName    "APPLE EMAC"
	Option	     "DPMS
	VendorName   "APP"
	VertRefresh  70-140
	UseModes     "Modes0"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Option	    "monitor-DVI-0"		"Monitor0"
	Option      "iBookHacks"		"on"
	Option	    "DRI"			"true"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI"
	BoardName   "RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]"
	BusID       "PCI:0:16:0"
EndSection

Section "Modes"
	Identifier   "Modes0"
	Modeline     "1280x960" 122.2 1280 1334 1448 1696 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync -csync
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen0"
    Device        "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]"
    Monitor        "Monitor[0]"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        1
        Modes        "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" 
"1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" 
"1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" 
"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        4
        Modes        "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" 
"1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" 
"1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" 
"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        8
        Modes        "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" 
"1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" 
"1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" 
"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        15
        Modes        "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" 
"1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" 
"1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" 
"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        16
        Modes        "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" 
"1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" 
"1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" 
"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        24
        Modes        "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" 
"1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" 
"1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" 
"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection
```

Here's is my Xorg.0.log:
http://pastebin.com/GR8M0pC9


----------



## phil_73 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi abtekk,

  I'm also having the same issue, with a similar xorg.conf file than you. I'm only using the port version from the FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE ISO CD from the powerpc port. I don't want to do any portsnap update, as the xorg port is broken on the current version. 

So, I'm using:
Xorg server 1.7.7
xf86-video-ati 6.14.2
Xorg 7.5.1
Everything has been compiled from the port system with the version available on the FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE ISO.

My laptop is an iBook G4 12", with a radeon graphic card also.

Sorry for not helping you, but I add a another hardware configuration which also provides a blank/black screen when you run the command Xorg -config xorg.conf.new (same than yours).

Regards


----------



## abtekk (Jul 29, 2012)

That's no problem Phil, with more people having the issue, the faster we can get it sorted. Do you have Skype or MSN or anything? (even BBM would do). We could get this troubleshooted.


----------



## phil_73 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, 
  I have just tried after updating my system with xf86-video-ati-6.14.3_1. I still have the black screen.

Have a nice day


----------



## swirling_vortex (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't have an eMac handy, but there may be an issue with the DRI version. Basically, what happened is that when nouveau was added to the FreeBSD respository, it depended on an older DRI version. The problem is that the radeon driver depends on the newer one.

So, a way to work around this is to go to your /etc/make.conf file and add this line:

```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=YES
```
You'll then need to rebuild your dri port (and maybe libdrm) and anything else that depends on it.


----------

